# How to check the SPEED of your Wireless Internet



## The Easy (Mar 24, 2008)

I would like to check the speed of my wireless INTERNET connection, where do you go to find this information?

Also is there a way to ckeck the speed of you computer?


----------



## CoolKev (Mar 24, 2008)

You can register at dslreports.com to check your internet connection speeds. As far as the "speed" of your computer you would need to first provide some specifics about your system. What OS are you running? XP with SP2 for example. What CPU, how much ram, any add-ons like a video card? 
Your speed question about your machine is a litle too opened ended to address without some additional information.


----------



## saintecho01 (Aug 1, 2007)

http://www.speedtest.net/


test it here


----------

